
Congress Looking into Anticompetitive Behavior in the Digital Library Market - IfOnlyYouKnew
https://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/industry-news/libraries/article/81549-congress-investigating-anticompetitive-behavior-in-the-digital-library-market.html
======
IfOnlyYouKnew
I especially enjoy how the first comment is relating this story to a quote
from Charles Dickens.

